# Computer fan/ incubator tips



## Bl69aze (Jun 14, 2019)

starting to get ready to set up a DIY incubator made of an old bar fridge.





- Would something like this work - laced with a double layer of heat cord?

Also can someone please explain how they set up computer fans into something like this?? I've looked and looked on how to set up a "computer fan" to a regular power adaptor (like the ones you plug into walls etc) with no luck - Unless the "use your phone charger" is a real thing and I'm going crazy. - I am also under the impression that the fan should be running 24/7? or only a couple of hours a day?






Cheerios


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 14, 2019)

that little fridge is ideal and only needs 1 heat cord. I set up a 12v computer fan with a phone charger, just cut off the plug and join the wires together.Yes it runs 24 hours. I have used my incubator for more than 6 years and had great success with central and pygmy beardies. next season it will be pythons too.You need a thermostat for the heat cable, I have 2 different thermometers to make sure everything is fine


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jun 15, 2019)

I prefer to use Willow Eskys but that fridge will do fine.


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 15, 2019)

If you don’t feel like hacking up old phone chargers or messing with electricity in general, jaycar electronics sell everything you need, just walk in and explain what you want to do.


----------



## cris (Jun 16, 2019)

It could work with our without a fan, but easier to setup with the fan. Either way test before you have any eggs. Having lots of thermal mass as a heat sink helps. You can use anything from lumps of metal to bottles full of water.


----------

